# Cylinder Head Bolts



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm unsure of where to find new head bolts for the '66 stock 093 heads to the stock 389.

ARP is all I can find online and they don't really have a complete set that mimics what came off the engine, not that I could find at least. I'm already setting up a return with Ames.:willy:

Specifically, the stud-type bolts on the left hand side of the picture and the two larger headed bolts at the bottom of the picture.





What has been your solution?

I appreciate any help.:confused


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Try Headbolts.Com


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

headbolts.com only lists ARP, and once you see ARP you'll know it's not the complete solution. 190-3602 covers the '66 heads BUT ARP does not make the stud bolts that are on the left side of the picture. Nor do they make the two large-headed shoulder bolts at the bottom of the picture. I talked to their tech support and they confirmed this.

Ames has a new set of head bolts (N521AD) but they are for '67-'77. Their picture looks to be darn close to my original '66 set.

This eBay site has head bolts but, again, '67 and newer. 
67-70-81 FIREBIRD TRANS AM GTO HEAD BOLTS 350 400 455 : eBay Motors (item 150412382842 end time Feb-14-10 18:23:49 PST)


Do you think I could mix and match the ARP solution to the Ames one and get the correct result? Would a '67 head bolt kit work on a '66 in terms of some of the bolts are the same but not all? Then use ARP to complete the rest? I don't like the sound of that solution but to reuse the originals sounds weak also. I would guess they are overstretched and tired.

Bottom line so far after going over this all week- No one makes '66 stud-bolts or shoulder-bolts for the original D-port heads.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i see lots of people recomending butler engines. i would give them a call and see what they can tell you. i would also call a good gm parts distibutor. you would be surprised at the parts you can still buy new if you get a salesman that will take the time to look for you.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i have reused headbolts lots of times with excellent results. the old style bolts like those are not torque to yield like some of the new stuff. at the very least you could reuse just the ones you cant find if it makes you feel better. i bet geeteeohguy has put together plenty of engines without replacing the bolts.


----------



## Jerry64 (Apr 20, 2010)

If it street duty or light track ,and those are original to the engine,wire brush them and lightly oil the threads for the torque.In 40 years and many many GTO's I have never had a problem reusing head bolts.They are not wimpy like the new ones........JerryB.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

:agree With 100% inspection of threads and a good wirebrushing the originals will be fine on a stock or mild engine. :cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree reuse what you have. Nothing like the originals. :cheers


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

66Tempest, you got that one right. I've never done anything else. Cleaned and inspected original bolts with no problems in decades of service. Same goes for a lot of original parts....you're better off with a high quality original part than a questionable quality repop or "upgraded" part. I even buy coffee cans full of old made in USA screws and fasteners at garage sales.....they don't break like the new stuff does!


----------

